# Gun Nuts



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

How many people here have or had a picture of their gun as the desktop background on their computer?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's the one I am using right now.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Guess this one counts too huh?


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I dont really have any good pictures of my small collection so I've been using this. 








Lake Como, Montana


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep...

Here:


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

*Opera! * I couldn't resist.  My desktop has war games. :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> *Opera! * I couldn't resist.  My desktop has war games. :smt1099


Yep, I switched to Opera many months back when I started having issues with Firefox on my work computer. I like it a lot, after I tweaked the main settings and eventually got it to look like firefox did.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Well.............don't I feel like an idiot. I thought you had a site for opera, as in "the fat lady singing." Sorry. I guess the cat's out of the bag now. All I know (and care to know) about computer jargon is the ON button, my games and forums. Although I can google and yahoo. When I have a computer problem or question I handle it like this: "honey, can you fix this damn thing for me"? Computers...can't live with them and can't live without them. I do much better with firearms.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm always changing mine. Sometimes I have this one up. My Glock 23.









I now have this up which I took at Glacier National Park and converted it to look like a painting.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Not going to change the subject of this post, but everytime I see a photo of the mountains, the forrest, or a valley, it reminds me even more how much living in Ohio SUCKS BIG TIME. For all those living in such an area you are truely blessed. Please don't respond and say.................well then move. I did vacation to Alaska in '95. I found it to be heaven on earth. Will not return. How could I ever leave there again and return to the flat, grey, boring, midwest. :smt022


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I usually have one of Doc Lunde's pictures as my desktop background.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> Not going to change the subject of this post, but everytime I see a photo of the mountains, the forrest, or a valley, it reminds me even more how much living in Ohio SUCKS BIG TIME. For all those living in such an area you are truely blessed. Please don't respond and say.................well then move. I did vacation to Alaska in '95. I found it to be heaven on earth. Will not return. How could I ever leave there again and return to the flat, grey, boring, midwest. :smt022


I spent ten years in Alaska and loved it. I love Montana just as much if not more.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> Not going to change the subject of this post, but everytime I see a photo of the mountains, the forrest, or a valley, it reminds me even more how much living in Ohio SUCKS BIG TIME. For all those living in such an area you are truely blessed. Please don't respond and say.................well then move. I did vacation to Alaska in '95. I found it to be heaven on earth. Will not return. How could I ever leave there again and return to the flat, grey, boring, midwest. :smt022


Same goes for Wi


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I do allot! :smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've had mine up at various times, and sometimes all at once. I don't currently, though.

But I do have my Sig as the wallpaper on my cell phone!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

on my laptop is my double eagle on my desk top is my grandaughter, my screen saver is my 1911a1 collection.


----------

